

Ask HN: Any good tech, developer, startup expos in the Chicago area? - Killswitch

I recently moved to Chicago and was wondering if there&#x27;s any good tech, developer or startup expos and events going on in the Chicago area that can be attended.<p>Thanks.
======
loganfrederick
Replying from mobile, but look up events at 1871 in the Merchandise Mart as
well as Chicago Startup Weekend and Chicago Meetups for any tech you are
interested in. -loganfrederick@gmail.com

------
jvandeboom
Techweek has a pretty nice expo in June
([http://techweek.com/chicago/](http://techweek.com/chicago/))

